Ask HN: iOS only launch or both platforms launch for an app as of Sept 2018? - cvaidya1986
======
catominor
I build (mostly) iOS apps as a freelance developer. From my perspective, I've
had clients successfully gage product-market fit with just iOS, so as to not
double costs building and subsequently altering both. It's cheaper, and as
grezql says, it's simpler/cleaner.

This certainly depends on your business strategy and preference though, there
are lots of good reasons to build for android, even first. But if you have
done the business calculus and think you can get away with just an iOS build,
you probably can.

------
grezql
iOs only. Making app that works on all type of Android devices is so time
consuming. In the end its not even worth it. Im writing on iPad so I will keep
it short. Android users dont pay. They try to find free version of your app,
hack, manipulate or some other nasty stuff. Ios people are far more likely to
buy and behave. I launched my app ios only and then built android app only to
pull it off market. You end up spending time answering people who wants to buy
they say, but will tease you and ask silly pre sales qurstion

------
cvaidya1986
Thanks for the perspective!

